# autópálya bevezető szakasza



## KennyHun

Sziasztok,

Erre az okosságra szerintetek mi lenne az angol logika? Ez nem beltway pl., ez csak the section of a freeway nearest to Bp (illetve lehet, hogy máshol is lehet a bevezető szakaszuk, nem értek az autópályákhoz, mindenesetre többségében Budapesten futnak össze).

Lehet, hogy annyival elintéznék, ha pl. "az M6-os autópálya bevezető szakaszán baleset történt", hogy "there has been an accident on freeway M6 near Budapest"? Várom az ötleteket. Semmilyen melléknév nem jut eszembe, ami megfelelne hirtelenjében. :/ 

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Kenny,

Nem tudom igazából én sem, hogy mit értenek ez alatt, de arra gondolok, hogy azért lehet bevezető szakasz, mert még több út csatlakozik hozzá, vagy vezet el belőle, tehát nem az igazi autópálya olyan értelemben, hogy nem lehet még számítani rá, hogy pl. 130 km/ó sebességgel tartósan lehessen közlekedni rajta, mivel sok a sebességkorlátozás a ki- és bejáratok miatt.
Ettől függetlenül, ez hivatalosan szerintem akkor is autópálya már, tehát valószínűleg _motorway_ (brit angolban), de ha megnézed ezt az itteni WR szótárban, egész sok olyan kifejezést megadnak, ami esetleg használható lehet: pl. _access road_ vagy a _throughway_. (Az utóbbi valószínűbb.)


----------



## tomtombp

Ez nekem is gondot okozott, és meg is kérdeztem az English only fórumon. A válaszok azt igazolják, hogy a hétköznapi nyelvben nincs külön szó erre. 
roads leading in/out of cities


----------



## Zsanna

Kicsit általánosan tetted (ott) fel a kérdést, tom. Azóta kiderült, hogy az access road nem lesz jó ide, a throughway (vagy thruway) jó lenne, de az vagy amerikai angolban használatos vagy pedig a régi (30-as évekbeli) brit angolban.


----------

